# Book says McCain Called Wife a "C*nt"; McCain Does Not Deny It



## Dogger (May 2, 2008)

In his book _The Real McCain_, author Cliff Schecter reported that John McCain called his wife Cindy a "c*nt" in front of reporters and witnesses in 1992. Thursday, a Baptist minister at an Iowa townhall meeting gave McCain an opportunity to deny it. McCain refused; you can watch it here. 

Schecter's book broke three stories about McCain: the c*nt story, McCain's physical brawl with indicted GOP Congressman Rick Renzi, and McCain's efforts to get former Common Cause President Chellie Pingree fired over a policy dispute regarding McCain-Feingold. McCain falsely denied the second and third stories, but several witnesses have backed them up.

Given the loaded nature of the question, I would expect McCain to forcefully deny the allegation if it were not true. Instead, McCain complained about the profane quality of his own language, and refused to answer.

Most shocking of all, the minister was removed from the meeting by police and Secret Service, and questioned by Secret Service agents before being released. Apparently, America has become a fascist state where citizens are held for interrogation if they ask uncomfortable questions of political candidates.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 2, 2008)

Dogger said:


> In his book _The Real McCain_, author Cliff Schecter reported that John McCain called his wife Cindy a "c*nt" in front of reporters and witnesses in 1992. Thursday, a Baptist minister at an Iowa townhall meeting gave McCain an opportunity to deny it. McCain refused; you can watch it here.
> 
> Schecter's book broke three stories about McCain: the c*nt story, McCain's physical brawl with indicted GOP Congressman Rick Renzi, and McCain's efforts to get former Common Cause President Chellie Pingree fired over a policy dispute regarding McCain-Feingold. McCain falsely denied the second and third stories, but several witnesses have backed them up.
> 
> ...



Yup, I suggest you do some research on William the beloved and his reign before you complain about fascists and how and what the Secret Service and police details have done and been ordered to do.

As for calling his wife a C*nt, so what? You do not care one whit that Obama believes and why he would spend 20 years in a church with a pastor he supposedly does not believe in, BUT McCain, oh my god he called his wife a name. String him up.


----------



## Annie (May 2, 2008)

Dogger said:


> In his book _The Real McCain_, author Cliff Schecter reported that John McCain called his wife Cindy a "c*nt" in front of reporters and witnesses in 1992. Thursday, a Baptist minister at an Iowa townhall meeting gave McCain an opportunity to deny it. McCain refused; you can watch it here.
> 
> Schecter's book broke three stories about McCain: the c*nt story, McCain's physical brawl with indicted GOP Congressman Rick Renzi, and McCain's efforts to get former Common Cause President Chellie Pingree fired over a policy dispute regarding McCain-Feingold. McCain falsely denied the second and third stories, but several witnesses have backed them up.
> 
> ...



The 'minister' was a Biden campaign manager and now works for Obama. Checkout Gateway pundit, I'm at school and blogspot is blocked. There are pics and the video of the question.


----------



## midcan5 (May 2, 2008)

What i find most hysterical about media today is Obama is the elitist while Hillary and John are not? I found this piece on McSame's wife interesting as when Kerry ran all we heard about was his wife's money but this I didn't know till today. 

"McCains shameless attempts to empathize with the Middle Class should be ridiculed after examining his marriage to Beer heiress, Cindy McCain, whose net worth exceeds $100 million dollars, with most of it tied to her fathers stake in Hensley & Co., and the rest injected into the McCains faces."

http://www.counterpunch.org/waj05012008.html


----------



## jillian (May 2, 2008)

midcan5 said:


> What i find most hysterical about media today is Obama is the elitist while Hillary and John are not? I found this piece on McSame's wife interesting as when Kerry ran all we heard about was his wife's money but this I didn't know till today.
> 
> "McCains shameless attempts to empathize with the Middle Class should be ridiculed after examining his marriage to Beer heiress, Cindy McCain, whose net worth exceeds $100 million dollars, with most of it tied to her fathers stake in Hensley & Co., and the rest injected into the McCains faces."
> 
> http://www.counterpunch.org/waj05012008.html



The elitist tag is silly. But I do think they're referring to a way of relating to people. Obama seems more professorial, Hillary more...ok I can have a beer with her (not that that's the gauge of what makes a good president, but that's not what we're talking about) and McCain, well no one's really going to criticize that stuff about him because of the war hero stuff. And probably that's appropriate. They shouldn't have treated John Kerry differently, but, again, that's just my opinion on the subject.

Personally, I want my president to be the smartest person in any room she walks into.


----------



## Shogun (May 2, 2008)

non issue.  Your parents called each other names too.  So what.


----------



## rayboyusmc (May 2, 2008)

> As for calling his wife a C*nt, so what?



He did it in anger when she mentioned his thinning hair in pubic, or public.  He apologized and said he had a hard day.  Wow, none of those as president.

It is a valid remark to make about his inability to control his temper even when he was in a public forum.

But let's go back to Billy.  That's seems to be someone on these threads only defense for everything.


----------



## Shogun (May 2, 2008)

I assure you that previous presidents had worse examples of poor behaviour and were probably just as human as john mccain.  

again, total non-issue.  Im ashamed that my side would even bring this kind of gotcha bullshit up in the first place.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2008)

midcan5 said:


> What i find most hysterical about media today is Obama is the elitist while Hillary and John are not? I found this piece on McSame's wife interesting as when Kerry ran all we heard about was his wife's money but this I didn't know till today.
> 
> "McCains shameless attempts to empathize with the Middle Class should be ridiculed after examining his marriage to Beer heiress, Cindy McCain, whose net worth exceeds $100 million dollars, with most of it tied to her fathers stake in Hensley & Co., and the rest injected into the McCains faces."
> 
> http://www.counterpunch.org/waj05012008.html



Once again. Being "elitist" is not the same as being "elite".

If you are going to delve into it, you should at least know what it means.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2008)

jillian said:


> The elitist tag is silly. But I do think they're referring to a way of relating to people. Obama seems more professorial, Hillary more...ok I can have a beer with her (not that that's the gauge of what makes a good president, but that's not what we're talking about) and McCain, well no one's really going to criticize that stuff about him because of the war hero stuff. And probably that's appropriate. They shouldn't have treated John Kerry differently, but, again, that's just my opinion on the subject.
> 
> Personally, I want my president to be the smartest person in any room she walks into.



Being smart is not the end-all of everything. In child-rearing circles, they've decided we do our children a dis-service to praise their intelligence, instead of their fortitude.

Lots of very bright people are still morally bankrupt, and/or criminal.


----------



## Ravi (May 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Being smart is not the end-all of everything. In child-rearing circles, they've decided we do our children a dis-service to praise their intelligence, instead of their fortitude.



AB makes an intelligent point!


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2008)

One of many, dear.


----------



## Ravi (May 2, 2008)

As if. Still, I like to give credit where credit is due. That's an upward trend on your weekly average.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2008)

Hehe.


----------



## JimH52 (May 2, 2008)

jillian said:


> Personally, I want my president to be the smartest person in any room she walks into.



Tipped your hand Jill!  But it would be refreshing to have an intelligent President again.


----------



## jillian (May 2, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> Tipped your hand Jill!  But it would be refreshing to have an intelligent President again.



Was intended to tip my hand. 

I just want to not cringe when I hear the president talk. In all seriousness, I don't know why people have a problem with education and polish. The president is supposed to be polished.


----------



## manifold (May 2, 2008)

So what?  Maybe she is.


----------



## manifold (May 2, 2008)

jillian said:


> The president is supposed to be polished.



Are saying that the White House should re-hire Lewinsky?


----------



## jillian (May 2, 2008)

manifold said:


> Are saying that the White House should re-hire Lewinsky?



You know... I hate to say this, but any guy who says he WOULDN'T mess around in the oval office if he worked there is a liar. ;o)

just sayin'


----------



## manifold (May 2, 2008)

jillian said:


> You know... I hate to say this, but any guy who says he WOULDN'T mess around in the oval office if he worked there is a liar. ;o)
> 
> just sayin'




I wouldn't cheat on my wife, no matter where I worked.


----------



## doeton (May 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I assure you that previous presidents had worse examples of poor behaviour and were probably just as human as john mccain.
> again, total non-issue.  Im ashamed that my side would even bring this kind of gotcha bullshit up in the first place.



boy ya just wanna give shogun a metal...he's practically a boy scout...


----------



## Ravi (May 2, 2008)

doeton said:


> boy ya just wanna give shogun a metal...he's practically a boy scout...



Apparently his parents scream obscenities at each other in public all the time.


----------



## Shogun (May 2, 2008)

it's called life.

If your parents have never been raw with each other then I hope you enjoyed your atypical American existence thus far.


----------



## doeton (May 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> it's called life. If your parents have never been raw with each other then I hope you enjoyed your atypical American existence thus far.



isn't it one thang for backwoods country folks out on a bowling trip to lose their cool...

and another for someone who hopes to be leader of the free world to lose his temper in front of reporters in situation where presumably on he'd be on his best behavior?


----------



## Shogun (May 2, 2008)

not if you imagine that both are similarly human.  Was Mccain supposed to figure out how to fly and cure cancer on his way to the oval office too?


----------



## doeton (May 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> not if you imagine that both are similarly human.  Was Mccain supposed to figure out how to fly and cure cancer on his way to the oval office too?



great point...i mean if we're looking for joe blow to be captain of the universe apparently McSame qualifies...and gee lookie how our current genius and man of the people has worked out sooo very well.


----------



## doeton (May 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> not if you imagine that both are similarly human.  Was Mccain supposed to figure out how to fly and cure cancer on his way to the oval office too?



good god...i mean apparently expecting a husband not to call his wife a "CXNT" in public is like expecting a miracle.

again great point shogun...you are really up to speed today.


----------



## doeton (May 2, 2008)

hey everybody go call your wife a cXnt...tell her shogun said it's ok.


----------



## Shogun (May 2, 2008)

indeed.  'cause, I'm CONFIDENT you've never said as much to your better half.

indeed, this probably means that mccain is a demon from hell.  I probably loves nothing more than having his bitchass wife on her back or in the kitchen where women belong.

 


Do you think the CLINTONS have ever been guilty of as much?  If yes, then stfu


----------



## doeton (May 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> indeed, this probably means that mccain is a demon from hell.  I probably loves nothing more than having his bitchass wife on her back or in the kitchen where women belong."



ya know that reminds me clearly we're been ignoring the effect this issue will have on the wife beater demographic...surely McSame will be gaining a lot of ground there.

thanks for bringing that into the discussion.


----------



## doeton (May 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Do you think the CLINTONS have ever been guilty of as much?  If yes, then stfu



and apparently you are stupid enough to think that if they had it wouldn't be in the news already...dam you are off your game today...


----------



## Shogun (May 2, 2008)

doeton said:


> and apparently you are stupid enough to think that if they had it wouldn't be in the news already...dam you are off your game today...



yes.. because reuters has a midget in the bushes with a mocrophone every time bill speaks with Hillary.


----------



## doeton (May 2, 2008)

Dogger said:


> In his book _The Real McCain_, author Cliff Schecter reported that John McCain called his wife Cindy a "c*nt" *in front of reporters and witnesses in 1992. T*hursday, a Baptist minister at an Iowa townhall meeting gave McCain an opportunity to deny it. McCain refused; you can



try to stay with us chump...


----------



## Dogger (May 2, 2008)

Now that we've chewed that over, here's why I brought it up:

Imagine Bill Clinton or Barack Obama had done the same thing in front of reporters. Does any sane person think the story would have been buried for 16 long years?

There is a reason McCain calls the media his base. Voters need to understand that the media is filtering out negative stories about McCain.

They did the same thing for George W. Bush. And they are doing it now for Bush's Third Term.


----------



## Shogun (May 2, 2008)

reporters with cameras make a candidate less human?  

You do realize that you are using a couple whose marital strife is the most well documented personal fuckup is the last 50 years of American politics, yes? 

I wonder if Mccains wife would rather be called a C*nt or if she'd rather become the poster girl for the wife of the cum stains president.


----------



## manifold (May 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> yes.. because reuters has a midget in the bushes with a mocrophone every time bill speaks with Hillary.



Hey Shog,

Even if Bill did use the c-word on Hillary, could you really blame him?  


  



Yeah, I said it...what all you Hillary-philes gonna do about it?


----------



## doeton (May 2, 2008)

Dogger said:


> Imagine Bill Clinton or Barack Obama had done the same thing in front of reporters. Does any sane person think the story would have been buried for 16 long years?



oh wait you said SANE person..ok...(sorry i'm through now)


----------



## Shogun (May 2, 2008)

clearly, Clinton's marital "respect" didn't get buried for that long.  


hmmm.. being called a **** or having the world know that your presidential husband prefers using cigars on fat chicks...

hmmm...


----------



## Alpha1 (May 2, 2008)

jillian said:


> The elitist tag is silly. But I do think they're referring to a way of relating to people. Obama seems more professorial, Hillary more...ok I can have a beer with her (not that that's the gauge of what makes a good president, but that's not what we're talking about) and McCain, well no one's really going to criticize that stuff about him because of the war hero stuff. And probably that's appropriate. They shouldn't have treated John Kerry differently, but, again, that's just my opinion on the subject.
> 
> Personally, I want my president to be the smartest person in any room she walks into.



Personally, I want my president to be the smartest person in any room she walks into. ???????????????????????

And that would certainly be the case..............



In any ladies room in the country.......


----------



## Ravi (May 2, 2008)

I'm having a tough time believing that people think calling someone a cnt in front of reporters is not unusual. I'm even having trouble with the concept that it's a common form of address from men.


----------



## JimH52 (May 2, 2008)

This is just more proof of the temper that McCain has.  Old with a temper and with his finger on the button...hhhmmmmm


----------



## Ravi (May 2, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> This is just more proof of the temper that McCain has.  Old with a temper and with his finger on the button...hhhmmmmm



Yuh, it's even more mystifying that someone of his age would act in this manner. I mean, I can see a teen doing it, but a grown man? Pretty immature, imo.


----------



## Anguille (May 2, 2008)

Ravir said:


> I'm having a tough time believing that people think calling someone a cnt in front of reporters is not unusual. I'm even having trouble with the concept that it's a common form of address from men.



I'm having the same problems. Perhaps "****" is going the way of "nigga", but haven't noticed that to be so in the different circles I travel in. It seems to me to still be one of the most taboo and "cuntroversial" words in the English language.

Some interesting trivia I found on Wikipedia:

"By Shakespeare's day, the word seems to have become obscene. Although Shakespeare does not use the word explicitly (or with derogatory meaning) in his plays, he still plays with it, using wordplay to sneak it in obliquely. In Act III, Scene 2, of Hamlet, as the castle's residents are settling in to watch the play-within-the-play, Hamlet asks Ophelia, "Lady, shall I lie in your lap?" Ophelia, of course, replies, "No, my lord." Hamlet, feigning shock, says, "Do you think I meant country matters?" Then, to drive home the point that the accent is definitely on the first syllable of country, Shakespeare has Hamlet say, "That's a fair thought, to lie between maids' legs." "

"Its first appearance in the Oxford English Dictionary was in 1972, which cites the word as having been in use since 1230 in what was supposedly a current London street name of "Gropecunte Lane." "

"Interestingly, the word ****, while retaining its original meaning in America, has changed in meaning somewhat in Great Britain in the past thirty years. Where American usage of the word mostly refers to either female anatomy or (in extreme cases) an ill-tempered woman, **** in the UK has attained the status of a gender-neutral insult"


----------



## Anguille (May 2, 2008)

Apparently the dirty word filter thinks "****" is bad enough to deserve editing out. Worse than "fuck" or "shit"


----------



## Dogger (May 2, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Apparently the dirty word filter thinks it's bad enough to deserve editing out.



Interesting observation.

Asshole, ******, fuck, ****, pussy, shit, motherfucker.

I typed in "c*u*n*t" without the stars, and it was the only word deleted. And McCain used that word on his wife, over nothing, in front of other people.

PS: apologies to anyone offended by any word above. I was just testing the filter.


----------



## Ravi (May 2, 2008)

I'm just observing that in real life anyone that calls their wife a cnt, or their husband a dick, is emotionally retarded.

I was thinking about this and I honestly have never heard either situation in real life. Sure, I've heard it said behind someone's back, but not to anyone's face.

Maybe my parents just raised me right? I would hope that I noticed my marriage was in serious trouble before it came to that point.


----------



## Anguille (May 2, 2008)

Ravir said:


> I'm just observing that in real life anyone that calls their wife a cnt, or their husband a dick, is emotionally retarded.
> 
> I was thinking about this and I honestly have never heard either situation in real life. Sure, I've heard it said behind someone's back, but not to anyone's face.
> 
> Maybe my parents just raised me right? I would hope that I noticed my marriage was in serious trouble before it came to that point.



According to British usage, it's okay to use that term for a man. In which case I think McCain is one for calling his wife one.


----------



## Annie (May 2, 2008)

Dogger said:


> In his book _The Real McCain_, author Cliff Schecter reported that John McCain called his wife Cindy a "c*nt" in front of reporters and witnesses in 1992. Thursday, a Baptist minister at an Iowa townhall meeting gave McCain an opportunity to deny it. McCain refused; you can watch it here.
> 
> Schecter's book broke three stories about McCain: the c*nt story, McCain's physical brawl with indicted GOP Congressman Rick Renzi, and McCain's efforts to get former Common Cause President Chellie Pingree fired over a policy dispute regarding McCain-Feingold. McCain falsely denied the second and third stories, but several witnesses have backed them up.
> 
> ...



Another regarding the 'minister':

http://justoneminute.typepad.com/main/2008/05/such-language-f.html



> ...From the HuffPo:
> 
> Parrish, an ordained Baptist minister who holds a master's degree in political science...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogger (May 2, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> blah, blah, blah ,blah, oh who the fuck gives a crap.



He was described as a minister by my source and as a licensed Baptist minister here. Who (other than a total imbecile) cares about his background or motives? He's not the one running for president.

The extent to which you ignore McCain's reaction and focus on the history of the person who asked the question reflects nothing but your desire to distract from the questions regarding McCain's nasty temper. Character assassination may be the GOP weapon of choice, but those tactics are just another reason America has gotten sick of you.


----------



## Annie (May 2, 2008)

Dogger said:


> He was described as a minister by my source and as a licensed Baptist minister here. Who (other than a total imbecile) cares about his background or motives? He's not the one running for president.
> 
> The extent to which you ignore McCain's reaction and focus on the history of the person who asked the question reflects nothing but your desire to distract from the questions regarding McCain's nasty temper. Character assassination may be the GOP weapon of choice, but those tactics are just another reason America has gotten sick of you.



Cute use of quote function, fuktard.


----------



## doeton (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> I'm just observing that in real life anyone that calls their wife a cnt, or their husband a dick, is emotionally retarded. I was thinking about this and I honestly have never heard either situation in real life. Sure, I've heard it said behind someone's back, but not to anyone's face. Maybe my parents just raised me right? I would hope that I noticed my marriage was in serious trouble before it came to that point.




time for another boy scout award.

jesus christ it's just a word...emotionally retarded? try not wrapped up in nativity.

it's not the use of the word that should be an issue.

 it's the use of the word in front of reporters and possibly the context.

but really i suspect it was totally harmless and was said in jest...she made fun of his baldying ass and he called a her c*unt.

 big whoop is right.

good grief ya know i want president who isn't afraid of words or silly p.c. morality.

now if it was said maliciously that's another issue.


----------



## doeton (May 5, 2008)

plus i just wanted to defend Shogun's father...


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2008)

Im glad we live in a day and age where even bastards can make father jokes.


----------



## Paulie (May 5, 2008)

Dogger said:


> Interesting observation.
> 
> Asshole, ******, fuck, ****, pussy, shit, motherfucker.
> 
> ...



Well...

_Usmessageboard_ deems "c*nt" to be the coup de grace of all dirty words.  Let's shackle McCain up and throw him in Leavenworth.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

doeton said:


> time for another boy scout award.
> 
> jesus christ it's just a word...emotionally retarded? try not wrapped up in nativity.
> 
> ...



You are entitled to your own opinion. In the same breath he called her a trollop. If that's the kind of man you want it looks like you're in good company.


----------



## doeton (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> In the same breath he called her a trollop. If that's the kind of man you want it looks like you're in good company.



oh now...stop the presses.  THE T-Word?  boy that changes everything.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

doeton said:


> oh now...stop the presses.  THE T-Word?  boy that changes everything.



Hey, my momma raised me right. I'm not so immature that I have to call people names to prove my point, doosh!


----------



## Paulie (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> doosh



Intentional?


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Intentional?



Yep. You know how much I love calling people that.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Hey, my momma raised me right. I'm not so immature that I have to call people names to prove my point, doosh!



Yet you just called someone a name.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> I'm just observing that in real life anyone that calls their wife a cnt, or their husband a dick, is emotionally retarded.
> 
> I was thinking about this and I honestly have never heard either situation in real life. Sure, I've heard it said behind someone's back, but not to anyone's face.
> 
> Maybe my parents just raised me right? I would hope that I noticed my marriage was in serious trouble before it came to that point.



Yeah, you've lead a pretty sheltered life. 

I've been called that and worse I don't know how many times (yes to my face) and I've heard others called it as well.

On the phone I've been subjected to all sorts of abuse by people who I have never met. I was once called a "white-assed bitch" by somebody who had a kid in juvenile. She'd never seen me, she had no idea what color I was. She was pissed because her kid had just been lodged and we can't give out information about kids' whereablouts to people on the phone (no doubt a result of having our sheriff shot dead outside in the parking lot by a group of kids on the grounds to "break out" a buddy.) The woman was drunk and belligerent, but I thought her choice of words was sort of funny.

So count your blessings. It isn't very much fun when someone who is supposed to at least PRETEND they respect you does all they can do to humiliate and degrade you.

And it can happen to anyone....


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2008)

no shit, The doeton.


----------



## doeton (May 5, 2008)

it's all good...ya know what they say...

if the doosh fits...


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, you've lead a pretty sheltered life.
> 
> I've been called that and worse I don't know how many times (yes to my face) and I've heard others called it as well.



Maybe you deserve it? I've only ever been called that on message boards.


----------



## Paulie (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Yep. You know how much I love calling people that.



I meant the spelling, actually.  Did you forget, or was it funnier with the "oosh"?


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> I meant the spelling, actually.  Did you forget, or was it funnier with the "oosh"?



I always spell it that way.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

I think Paulie may have actually written one or two of these definitions.  

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=doosh


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Maybe you deserve it? I've only ever been called that on message boards.



Sure, you stupid bitch. I deserved being called a **** to my face just like I deserved having my face bashed into a wall, my foot broken, and seeing my 2 year old little girl with a black eye. Hey, but maybe she deserved it too.

If you'd been stupid enough to say that to my face, I would have knocked you from here to Thursday. Sometimes the internet protects us from our own stupidity, lucky for you.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Sure, you stupid bitch. I deserved being called a **** to my face just like I deserved having my face bashed into a wall, my foot broken, and seeing my 2 year old little girl with a black eye.



Then you agree with me it's emotionally retarded to call someone that.

Thanks.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

I can't believe this one got more thumbs down than up!  


10.  doosh  26 up, 28 down  

 the sound it makes when a vinegar truck collides with a water truck

me: whoa, look at those trucks, theyre gonna crash!
trucks: doosh!


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Then you agree with me it's emotionally retarded to call someone that.
> 
> Thanks.



Not as emotionally retarted as it is to say somebody deserves it.
****.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> I think Paulie may have actually written one or two of these definitions.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=doosh



2. A word looked on up urban dictionary by those who can't spell douche properly.

That's funny.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Not as emotionally retarted as it is to say somebody deserves it.
> ****.



Allie, I just noticed you edit your posts all the time.

I didn't mean to offend you. I was just trying to prove my point.

Sorry.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

I type them and then I'll see there are typos, misspelled words, or I'll think of something to add. 

I'm a really fast typist, it goes with the territory.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Allie, I just noticed you edit your posts all the time.
> 
> I didn't mean to offend you. I was just trying to prove my point.
> 
> Sorry.



Apology accepted. For future reference, let it be known most women would rather be called names by other women than have people tell them they "deserve" bad treatment.

You can make your case better in a different way.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Apology accepted. For future reference, let it be known most women would rather be called names by other women than have people tell them they "deserve" bad treatment.
> 
> You can make your case better in a different way.




Translation:  I acknowledge your apology but I'm still going to throw a little more criticism your way just to be a c...  Oh, nevermind!


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Translation:  I acknowledge your apology but I'm still going to throw a little more criticism your way just to be a c...  Oh, nevermind!



I accepted her apology, jackass. And gave her some advice.

Of course you see advice as criticism, so what? And honestly, I don't care how it's taken.  I was being more gracious than the situation warranted. You want to be a dweeb and maintain I should have showered her with kisses and flowers, you go right ahead.

And you can call me names till the cows come home. I don't care about name calling. I have a problem, as any person who has ever worked with or been a victim of abuse has a problem, with assholes who function under the mistaken apprehension that there are people who "deserve" to be abused.

And that includes being called foul names by a spouse in a public place.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I accepted her apology, jackass. And gave her some advice.
> 
> Of course you see advice as criticism, so what? And honestly, I don't care how it's taken.  I was being more gracious than the situation warranted. You want to be a dweeb and maintain I should have showered her with kisses and flowers, you go right ahead.
> 
> ...




Yup, you sure do seem like you don't care.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Apology accepted. For future reference, let it be known most women would rather be called names by other women than have people tell them they "deserve" bad treatment.
> 
> You can make your case better in a different way.



Yep. I'm try my best to keep this in mind.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

If I cared about names, I wouldn't bother with you.

I don't care about names. I care about patterns of abuse, and even more, I care about the protected P.O.S. who think they have any insight at all into the problem, and who think they have a valid point when they say stupid things like, "Probably she/he deserved it." I've no doubt the McCains have a volatile relationship and in some relationships it's just part of give and take and the dynamic of the relationship to call each other names and nothing's meant by it.

But that isn't always the case. And when it's not the case, NOBODY deserved to be called foul names in mixed company.


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Sure, you stupid bitch. I deserved being called a **** to my face just like I deserved having my face bashed into a wall, my foot broken, and seeing my 2 year old little girl with a black eye. Hey, but maybe she deserved it too.
> 
> If you'd been stupid enough to say that to my face, I would have knocked you from here to Thursday. Sometimes the internet protects us from our own stupidity, lucky for you.



woaaaa doggy.  That's not appropriate for these forums.  


No threats on the board, baba.  I'm not a mod but you need to correct this post.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> If I cared about names, I wouldn't bother with you.
> 
> I don't care about names. I care about patterns of abuse, and even more, I care about the protected P.O.S. who think they have any insight at all into the problem, and who think they have a valid point when they say stupid things like, "Probably she/he deserved it."



I think McCain calling his wife that in public is abuse in it's own way.

Unless she talks to him in a similar fashion. Then they'd both just be emotionally retarded.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> I think McCain calling his wife that in public is abuse in it's own way.
> 
> Unless she talks to him in a similar fashion. Then they'd both just be emotionally retarded.



Fine.  Just realize that you've just greatly cheapened the magnitude and severity of actual abuse.


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> I think McCain calling his wife that in public is abuse in it's own way.
> 
> Unless she talks to him in a similar fashion. Then they'd both just be emotionally retarded.



um, so you've NEVER called a significant other an asshole, jerk, moron, bitch, dumbass, etc?


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Fine.  Just realize that you've just greatly cheapened the magnitude and severity of actual abuse.



Not at all. There are different types of abuse and often emotional abuse leads to physical abuse.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

Shogun said:


> um, so you've NEVER called a significant other an asshole, jerk, moron, bitch, dumbass, etc?



Only if the relationship was over...probably jerk and asshole.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Not at all. There are different types of abuse and often emotional abuse leads to physical abuse.



Copout.

Call it something else if you want to.  But lumping using a naughty word in with real abuse, cheapens the meaning of "abusive."  There is no getting around it.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Copout.
> 
> Call it something else if you want to.  But lumping using a naughty word in with real abuse, cheapens the meaning of "abusive."  There is no getting around it.



It doesn't really have anything to do with if the word is naughty or not. It's the intent. Are you trying to tell me that there is no such thing as emotional abuse? Or are you trying to tell me that emotional abuse is the same thing as physical abuse?


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> It doesn't really have anything to do with if the word is naughty or not. It's the intent. Are you trying to tell me that there is no such thing as emotional abuse? Or are you trying to tell me that emotional abuse is the same thing as physical abuse?



Yes there is such thing as emotional abuse

Yes it is different than physical abuse

And finally, A single instance of calling one's spouse a cunextuesday in public is less than presidential, but by itself, does not prove a pattern of abuse.


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Only if the relationship was over...probably jerk and asshole.



but yu still participated in the name calling..  


That will be all, judge Shogun.


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2008)

being told no is probably emotional abuse too.  Indeed, Mani, it's like chicken little all over again.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Yes there is such thing as emotional abuse
> 
> Yes it is different than physical abuse
> 
> And finally, A single instance of calling one's spouse a cunextuesday in public is less than presidential, but by itself, does not prove a pattern of abuse.



I never said it did. I said it was emotionally retarded.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> I never said it did. I said it was emotionally retarded.



Oh?

Then we agree about that and we agree that Allie is a doosh.  So what were we disagreeing about again?


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> we agree that Allie is a doosh.



Because I offended her? No, I don't agree with you there.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Because I offended her? No, I don't agree with you there.



Oh yeah, you'd use a stronger word.


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Copout.
> 
> Call it something else if you want to.  But lumping using a naughty word in with real abuse, cheapens the meaning of "abusive."  There is no getting around it.



I don't agree with that. Sometimes emotional abuse can be more insidious than physical abuse. Physical abuse is obvious, there is no mistaking what it is. Verbal abuse can be much more manipulative and just as damaging as physical abuse.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Oh yeah, you'd use a stronger word.



Wrong. If what she said is true she had every reason to be offended. Just because I don't agree with her most of the time doesn't mean I want to hurt her feelings.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> I don't agree with that. Sometimes emotional abuse can be more insidious than physical abuse. Physical abuse is obvious, there is no mistaking what it is. Verbal abuse can be much more manipulative and just as damaging as physical abuse.



And you should know.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Wrong. If what she said is true she had every reason to be offended. Just because I don't agree with her most of the time doesn't mean I want to hurt her feelings.



Jesus tapdancing Christ!

I was kidding!!!!!!!

I bet even Allie knew that for crying out loud!


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Jesus tapdancing Christ!
> 
> I was kidding!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet even Allie knew that for crying out loud!



If you say so.


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> And you should know.



???? I suppose you are referring to my cyber life because you know nothing about my real life.

Like Ravir, I've only ever been called a kunt on message boards. Just twice, first time by a doooooosh and the second time by an artard&#233; dillhole.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

Shogun said:


> woaaaa doggy.  That's not appropriate for these forums.
> 
> 
> No threats on the board, baba.  I'm not a mod but you need to correct this post.



Read it again. It's not a threat. A threat is saying, "I'm going to do this to you." It's not, "I would have done this to you in a certain situation."


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Copout.
> 
> Call it something else if you want to.  But lumping using a naughty word in with real abuse, cheapens the meaning of "abusive."  There is no getting around it.



And it's a copout to assume you know what consititutes abuse and what doesn't in a situation in which you are not privy to the particulars, jackass.

Abuse very rarely appears as abuse to those on the outside looking in. Abusers are very crafty that way, and they're good at manipulating their victims into behaving in a manner which makes the victim look like they 1. deserve it, or 2. initiate it.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> ???? I suppose you are referring to my cyber life because you know nothing about my real life.
> 
> Like Ravir, I've only ever called a kunt on message boards. Just twice, first time by a doooooosh and the second time by an artardé dillhole.



"douche". If you're going to use offensive names, spell them correctly.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> I don't agree with that. Sometimes emotional abuse can be more insidious than physical abuse. Physical abuse is obvious, there is no mistaking what it is. Verbal abuse can be much more manipulative and just as damaging as physical abuse.



And usually is a precursor of physical abuse, or goes hand in hand with it.

Some abusers use emotional/verbal abuse to push victims into a position where they will lash out, then use that as an excuse to beat the crap out of them.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> ???? I suppose you are referring to my cyber life because you know nothing about my real life.
> 
> Like Ravir, I've only ever called a kunt on message boards. Just twice, first time by a doooooosh and the second time by an artardé dillhole.



 

I tried repping your for this (positive) but I got the Heisman.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> And it's a copout to assume you know what consititutes abuse and what doesn't in a situation in which you are not privy to the particulars, jackass.
> 
> Abuse very rarely appears as abuse to those on the outside looking in. Abusers are very crafty that way, and they're good at manipulating their victims into behaving in a manner which makes the victim look like they 1. deserve it, or 2. initiate it.



I thought we were talking about McCain calling his wife the c-word.  Are you more familiar with the particulars of their relationship than the average joe?


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> "douche". If you're going to use offensive names, spell them correctly.



If you're going to get anal about it let me remind you that "douche" isn't even English, it's French for "shower".


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> I thought we were talking about McCain calling his wife the c-word.  Are you more familiar with the particulars of their relationship than the average joe?



I was referring to this:
"Call it something else if you want to. But lumping using a naughty word in with real abuse, cheapens the meaning of "abusive." There is no getting around it."

YOu have no idea if using a naughty word in the McCain saga was indicative of abuse or not, so you're talking out your ass when you say calling it abuse cheapens the meaning of abusive.

Sorry about your comprehension problems. I'll try to dumb it down for you more in the future.


----------



## Paulie (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> I think Paulie may have actually written one or two of these definitions.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=doosh



Yeah, I wrote number 3.



> 3.  doosh
> 
> The wrong way to spell douche.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I was referring to this:
> "Call it something else if you want to. But lumping using a naughty word in with real abuse, cheapens the meaning of "abusive." There is no getting around it."
> 
> YOu have no idea if using a naughty word in the McCain saga was indicative of abuse or not, so you're talking out your ass when you say calling it abuse cheapens the meaning of abusive.
> ...



Damn! I had to rep you for that.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I was referring to this:
> "Call it something else if you want to. But lumping using a naughty word in with real abuse, cheapens the meaning of "abusive." There is no getting around it."
> 
> YOu have no idea if using a naughty word in the McCain saga was indicative of abuse or not, so you're talking out your ass when you say calling it abuse cheapens the meaning of abusive.



And you have not idea if it is, doooooshbag!

And YOUR comprehension sucks donkey cock.  I said a single instance of name calling proves nothing...shit-for-brains!


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> And you have not idea if it is, doooooshbag!
> 
> And YOUR comprehension sucks donkey cock.  I said a single instance of name calling proves nothing...shit-for-brains!



That isn't how I read your statement. As far as I can tell, you stated that calling verbal abuse abuse cheapens abuse, or some retardedly assholey nonsense.


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> I tried repping your for this (positive) but I got the Heisman.



Thanks, but by saying so in a post where all can see it, it's even better than rep points.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> That isn't how I read your statement. As far as I can tell, you stated that calling verbal abuse abuse cheapens abuse, or some retardedly assholey nonsense.



That's on account of your inference obsessed mind.

Not my fault.


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Read it again. It's not a threat. A threat is saying, "I'm going to do this to you." It's not, "I would have done this to you in a certain situation."



I'm not interested in the rationalization.  just knock that kind of shit off.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> That's on account of your inference obsessed mind.
> 
> Not my fault.



Actually, it is your fault and always has been. You have trouble saying what you mean.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

Manifold: You're an idiot. I suggest if you feel so strongly about the nuances of abuse (but obviously know so little) you spend some time volunteering at a women's shelter. They often need services men can provide....things like yard work, transportation, help with moving. Maybe then you'll be a little more open minded, when you see how many women are actually charged with crimes because their pos abusers are able to convince people that THEY'RE the victims, and the whole situation is just a tempest in a teapot to which the victim over-reacted and/or started herself.

Here's what my ex was great at: He'd treat me wonderful in front of people, then rant and rave for hours at home, threatening me, my kids, breaking things, taking the keys to the car so I couldn't leave, taking the phone, breaking my belongings, pouring out our food on the ground (I have no idea what that was about) taking toys I'd bought for his children and putting  them in the dumpster....then when a neighbor would call the cops because of the noise, he'd rip his shirt and tell the cops I'd attacked him.

He didn't just do this to me. He also did it to his ex after I left his sorry ass and she came to pick up the kids because they'd called her to say he'd picked up his 10 year old 100-lb son by his ears. They arrested her and lodged her for 3 days, because his shirt was ripped and he said she did it.

But if I ever said a cross word to him in public, his buddies would shake their heads and later actually signed affidavits saying they'd only seen me act in an abusive towards HIM.

So you just don't know whether verbal abuse is indicative of something more or not. And you're stupid to try to figure it out if you have nothing to do with the case.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I'm not interested in the rationalization.  just knock that kind of shit off.



I didn't take it as a threat.

This is getting pretty funny. It's okay for McCain to call his wife a c u n t but it isn't okay for Allie to get pissed off at me?


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I'm not interested in the rationalization.  just knock that kind of shit off.[/QUOTe
> 
> 
> Kiss my ass.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Actually, it is your fault and always has been. You have trouble saying what you mean.



No I don't.  I say precisely what I mean, no more, no less.  You just like to read shit into it.  The thing is, sometimes I'm trying to get you to do that, but other times, like this time, I'm not.  So let me be real clear:

ONE SINGLE INSTANCE OF CALLING ONE'S WIFE A C*NT IN PUBLIC IS NOT PROOF OF ABUSE, BE IT MENTAL, VERBAL, PHYSICAL OR OTHERWISE!

Get it?


----------



## AllieBaba (May 5, 2008)

It's not proof of anything. Abuse is hard to prove. 

But it could be indicative of any  number of things, including abuse. On either side.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> No I don't.  I say precisely what I mean, no more, no less.  You just like to read shit into it.  The thing is, sometimes I'm trying to get you to do that, but other times, like this time, I'm not.  So let me be real clear:
> 
> ONE SINGLE INSTANCE OF CALLING ONE'S WIFE A C*NT IN PUBLIC IS NOT PROOF OF ABUSE, BE IT MENTAL, VERBAL, PHYSICAL OR OTHERWISE!
> 
> Get it?



That's a world away from this post of yours:

"Call it something else if you want to. But lumping using a naughty word in with real abuse, cheapens the meaning of "abusive." There is no getting around it."

And again, I never said it was proof of abuse.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


>



You might want to make your album private, btw. We can all see your underwear.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> You might want to make your album private, btw. We can all see your underwear.



I couldn't find any such option.


----------



## Shattered (May 5, 2008)




----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Shattered said:


>



Nice!

I'm still trying to rep you btw.  I've indiscriminately handed out 4 in the last half hour (2 pos, 2 neg just to keep it all even like) but I still can't rep you.

Do you know anything about this "private" stuff Ravi is talking about?


----------



## Shattered (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm still trying to rep you btw.  I've indiscriminately handed out 4 in the last half hour (2 pos, 2 neg just to keep it all even like) but I still can't rep you.
> 
> Do you know anything about this "private" stuff Ravi is talking about?



Yeah.. Log in to Photobucket, go to Account Options at the top of your screen, and Edit My Album Settings...


----------



## Shattered (May 5, 2008)

Tho, why someone would care enough to snoop in to someone elses private account is beyond me... It's petty, and pathetic.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Tho, why someone would care enough to snoop in to someone elses private account is beyond me... It's petty, and pathetic.



I agree. But it happens.


----------



## Shattered (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> I agree. But it happens.



If you're the one that pointed it out, I assume you're the one that did it... Just out of curiousity, why?


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

Shattered said:


> If you're the one that pointed it out, I assume you're the one that did it... Just out of curiousity, why?



I didn't actually do anything, I just told him it was possible because I was pretty sure he didn't know.


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2008)

Shattered said:


> If you're the one that pointed it out, I assume you're the one that did it... Just out of curiousity, why?



I did it so I could steal all his emoticons!


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Tho, why someone would care enough to snoop in to someone elses private account is beyond me... It's petty, and pathetic.



PS.  It's not a private account if it's set to public.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> PS.  It's not a private account if it's set to public.



I don't think that matters. I found out the hard way that the default setting for these accounts is public. Someone copied one of my graphics and used it in an effort to be an asshole. I just assume it isn't common knowledge about the public/private settings so if I'm in a good mood I say something.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> I don't think that matters. I found out the hard way that the default setting for these accounts is public. Someone copied one of my graphics and used it in an effort to be an asshole. I just assume it isn't common knowledge about the public/private settings so if I'm in a good mood I say something.




many thanks Ravi.

I've switched it to private, although I don't really know what the real difference is.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> I did it so I could steal all his emoticons!





Dillhole.  Quit stealing my free bandwidth!!


----------



## Shattered (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> I don't think that matters. I found out the hard way that the default setting for these accounts is public. Someone copied one of my graphics and used it in an effort to be an asshole. I just assume it isn't common knowledge about the public/private settings so if I'm in a good mood I say something.



Copying a graphic has nothing to do with whether or not the account is set to private.  In order to *know* for certain it's not (as you so clearly stated with the "see your underwear" comment), you would have to right click on the image, scroll down to properties, copy the URL, delete the image tag, thus leaving just the account name, and hit enter, at which point the entire album pops up if it's not set to private..

My album is private, and he was able to copy one of my gifs.  One has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> many thanks Ravi.
> 
> I've switched it to private, although I don't really know what the real difference is.



That doesn't actually surprise me.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Copying a graphic has nothing to do with whether or not the account is set to private.  In order to *know* for certain it's not (as you so clearly stated with the "see your underwear" comment), you would have to right click on the image, scroll down to properties, copy the URL, delete the image tag, thus leaving just the account name, and hit enter, at which point the entire album pops up if it's not set to private..
> 
> My album is private, and he was able to copy one of my gifs.  One has nothing to do with the other.



Yeah!


----------



## rayboyusmc (May 5, 2008)

So back to the original thread line.

What does it say about McCain calling his wife the c word in pubic?

For me, it's another count against him.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Copying a graphic has nothing to do with whether or not the account is set to private.  In order to *know* for certain it's not (as you so clearly stated with the "see your underwear" comment), you would have to right click on the image, scroll down to properties, copy the URL, delete the image tag, thus leaving just the account name, and hit enter, at which point the entire album pops up if it's not set to private..
> 
> My album is private, and he was able to copy one of my gifs.  One has nothing to do with the other.



It was an educated guess on my part.


----------



## Shattered (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> It was an educated guess on my part.



Sorry, but whether or not it actually matters, I'm calling bullshit on this one...


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Sorry, but whether or not it actually matters, I'm calling bullshit on this one...



As you wish.


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> I don't think that matters. I found out the hard way that the default setting for these accounts is public. Someone copied one of my graphics and used it in an effort to be an asshole. I just assume it isn't common knowledge about the public/private settings so if I'm in a good mood I say something.



Same thing happened to me. A real "jack" ass if you know what/who I mean.


----------



## doeton (May 5, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> So back to the original thread line.
> What does it say about McCain calling his wife the c word in pubic?
> For me, it's another count against him.




despite the appearant inability of folks to grasp this it totally depends on the context.

again according to the story his wife was giving him shit about going bald...if he said c@unt in a joking manner...he goes up in my opinion.

people who can't handle curse words about as troubling as those who can't handle liquor...


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Sorry, but whether or not it actually matters, I'm calling bullshit on this one...



Speaking of which...I've been all over google trying to find a good bullshit animated emoticon but I've come up empty.  I'm looking for something with a shovel and a pile if you know what I mean.  Got anything like that?


----------



## Shattered (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Speaking of which...I've been all over google trying to find a good bullshit animated emoticon but I've come up empty.  I'm looking for something with a shovel and a pile if you know what I mean.  Got anything like that?



As a matter of fact, I do... But it's actually a smiley digging a hole...


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> many thanks Ravi.
> 
> I've switched it to private, although I don't really know what the real difference is.



Not a whole lot of difference, but if you keep your album public and also use the same account for your real life photos, people on a message board could learn more of your PI than you would like them to know from whatever photos and photo titles you upload there. That's why when Ravi said your underwear was showing I half expected to see a real life manifold moonshot!


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Not a whole lot of difference, but if you keep your album public and also use the same account for your real life photos, people on a message board could learn more of your PI than you would like them to know from whatever photos and photo titles you upload there. That's why when Ravi said your underwear was showing I half expected to see a real life manifold moonshot!



Well, I learned my lesson. I'm keeping my mouth shut from now on.


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Dillhole.  Quit stealing my free bandwidth!!



Cool!  Another emoticon!!


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Not a whole lot of difference, but if you keep your album public and also use the same account for your real life photos, people on a message board could learn more of your PI than you would like them to know from whatever photos and photo titles you upload there. That's why when Ravi said your underwear was showing I half expected to see a real life manifold moonshot!




I'm not quite that stupid, geesh!  I only had two personal photos on the sight and I deleted them before I started uploading emoticons.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Shattered said:


> As a matter of fact, I do... But it's actually a smiley digging a hole...



Well...let's have it?

I'm gonna need it before I reply to Ravi's post about keeping her trap shut.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Well...let's have it?
> 
> I'm gonna need it before I reply to Ravi's post about keeping her trap shut.



Nope. It's true. I'll never reveal anything else I know about the internet to you.


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Well, I learned my lesson. I'm keeping my mouth shut from now on.



Oh, you were just doing a good deed and Shat shat on you for it!


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Nope. It's true. I'll never reveal anything else I know about the internet to you.


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> I'm not quite that stupid, geesh!  I only had two personal photos on the sight and I deleted them before I started uploading emoticons.



Don't get all huffy, now! Just trying to be helpful. Many people _are_ that shtupid.


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


>


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Don't get all huffy, now! Just trying to be helpful. Many people _are_ that shtupid.



I'm sorry, I was just kidding.

I shoulda linked an emoticon for that.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


>


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> I'm sorry, I was just kidding.
> 
> I shoulda linked an emoticon for that.



Too late now!!!


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Too late now!!!



Hey, if Ravi can forgive me for all the crap I've tossed her way...


----------



## Ravi (May 5, 2008)

manifold said:


> Hey, if Ravi can forgive me for all the crap I've tossed her way...



Not this time, dillhole. You can KMA.


----------



## manifold (May 5, 2008)

Ravir said:


> Not this time, dillhole. You can KMA.



Present it.


----------



## Dogger (May 5, 2008)

doeton said:


> despite the appearant inability of folks to grasp this it totally depends on the context.
> 
> again according to the story his wife was giving him shit about going bald...if he said c@unt in a joking manner...he goes up in my opinion.
> 
> people who can't handle curse words about as troubling as those who can't handle liquor...



Here's the original report:


> Three reporters from Arizona, on the condition of anonymity, also let me in on another incident involving McCain's intemperateness. In his 1992 Senate bid, McCain was joined on the campaign trail by his wife, Cindy, as well as campaign aide Doug Cole and consultant Wes Gullett. At one point, Cindy playfully twirled McCain's hair and said, "You're getting a little thin up there." McCain's face reddened, and he responded, "At least I don't plaster on the makeup like a trollop, you c*u*n*t." McCain's excuse was that it had been a long day. If elected president of the United States, McCain would have many long days.
> From The Real McCain by Cliff Schecter


Seems like McCain would have said he was joking had that been the case. 

When I read how McCain reddened and lost control in front of witnesses, I started to wonder why Cindy plastered on the makeup. The book also reported physical assaults by McCain on others.


----------



## Annie (May 5, 2008)

Dogger said:


> Here's the original report:
> Seems like McCain would have said he was joking had that been the case.
> 
> When I read how McCain reddened and lost control in front of witnesses, I started to wonder why Cindy plastered on the makeup. The book also reported physical assaults by McCain on others.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uke3oV7csCQ[/ame]

Provides a bit of background.


----------



## Dogger (May 5, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uke3oV7csCQ
> 
> Provides a bit of background.



It only discussed the questioner and his motives. That's totally irrelevant to McCain and his nasty temper.


----------



## Annie (May 5, 2008)

Dogger said:


> it



I think pronouns, when obvious, are overrated.


----------



## Annie (May 5, 2008)

Dogger said:


> It only discussed the questioner and his motives. That's totally irrelevant to McCain and his nasty temper.



Be that as it may, context is everything.


----------



## Dogger (May 5, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Be that as it may, context is everything.



No, your idea of context is attacking the questioner when the real issue is the answer to the question, or in this case, McCains failure to answer.

How does anything this minister had to say explain or change McCain's behavior?


----------



## Annie (May 5, 2008)

Dogger said:


> No, your idea of context is attacking the questioner when the real issue is the answer to the question, or in this case, McCains failure to answer.
> 
> How does anything this minister had to say explain or change McCain's behavior?



He's NOT a minister:

http://www.powerlineblog.com/archives2/2008/05/020440.php


http://www.fbcwmem.org/



> Response to the John McCain Town Hall Meeting
> 
> involving "Baptist minister Marty Parrish."
> 
> Marty Parrish is an inactive member of our church. He has never been a minister of this church.  Please click the play button below to view a video response from our pastor, Dr. Ron Kirkland.


----------



## Dogger (May 6, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> He's NOT a minister:



WHO GIVES A FLYING FUCK?

I don't care if he's a fucking child molester or simply a moron like you. The only thing that matters is McCain's response to the question.


----------



## Annie (May 6, 2008)

Dogger said:


> WHO GIVES A FLYING FUC*?
> 
> I don't care if he's a fuc*ing child molester or simply a moron like you. The only thing that matters is McCain's response to the question.



The fact that you have no facts really pis*es you off.


----------



## Dogger (May 6, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> The fact that you have no facts really pis*es you off.



If you had any relevant facts, you wouldn't persist with your moronic attempts to distract attention away from the issue of McCain's nasty temper. Your attack the messenger strategy is pointless. McCain is the one running for President.

I'm not yelling because I'm pissed. I'm yelling because you appear to be too stupid to understand me, and I feel the need to penetrate your thick skull.


----------



## Annie (May 6, 2008)

Dogger said:


> If you had any relevant facts, you wouldn't persist with your moronic attempts to distract attention away from the issue of McCain's nasty temper. Your attack the messenger strategy is pointless. McCain is the one running for President.
> 
> I'm not yelling because I'm pissed. I'm yelling because you appear to be too stupid to understand me, and I feel the need to penetrate your thick skull.



It may be that your message is just wrong. You blind partisanship is causing you to chase the wrong stories.


----------



## Dogger (May 6, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> It may be that your message is just wrong. You blind partisanship is causing you to chase the wrong stories.



You've wasted all of this effort trying to smear someone just for asking a question, and you think I'm chasing the wrong stories? I was being kind when I called you a moron.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 6, 2008)

Dogger said:


> If you had any relevant facts, you wouldn't persist with your moronic attempts to distract attention away from the issue of McCain's nasty temper. Your attack the messenger strategy is pointless. McCain is the one running for President.
> 
> I'm not yelling because I'm pissed. I'm yelling because you appear to be too stupid to understand me, and I feel the need to penetrate your thick skull.



Sometimes, if people don't understand you, it's because you don't make any sense.

If a "nasty temper" is the worst thing anyone comes up with against McCain, I'll count us lucky to have him as a president.

Clinton is one of the most foul-mouthed, obnoxious politicians on the face of the planet. The fact that he didn't call Hillary names simply shows that he's afraid of her, and that they have an understanding.

He certainly spared no shit-slinging when it came to talking about Paula Jones or that blonde chick who turned on him.


----------



## Dogger (May 6, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Sometimes, if people don't understand you, it's because you don't make any sense.
> 
> If a "nasty temper" is the worst thing anyone comes up with against McCain, I'll count us lucky to have him as a president.
> 
> ...


Even though we disagree, at least your post is relevant to the topic. Even the obligatory "Clinton did it" response (which is a typical right-wing distraction technique) was somewhat germane to the discussion. In contrast,  Kathianne was doing nothing but pointless distraction by attacking the character of the questioner rather than focusing on the response to the question.

As to me not making sense: sorry I keep going over your head, but I can only dumb things down so far.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 24, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Yup, I suggest you do some research on William the beloved and his reign before you complain about fascists and how and what the Secret Service and police details have done and been ordered to do.
> 
> As for calling his wife a C*nt, so what? You do not care one whit that Obama believes and why he would spend 20 years in a church with a pastor he supposedly does not believe in, BUT McCain, oh my god he called his wife a name. String him up.




i take it you are a single man?  When a man calls his wife a c*nt, its beyond the typical name calling.   I have been married forever my husband has said a lot of thing but the would never call me that.  shows the man's lack of respect for his money.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2008)

jillian said:


> They shouldn't have treated John Kerry differently, but, again, that's just my opinion on the subject.



They wouldn't have if he didn't make a political career out of trashing the military.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 24, 2008)

Shadow said:


> They wouldn't have if he didn't make a political career out of trashing the military.



Do you mean if he didn't make a political career out of doing the right thing?


----------



## jillian (Aug 24, 2008)

Shadow said:


> They wouldn't have if he didn't make a political career out of trashing the military.



talk to me after you've won the medals he did.... 

til then.. buncha trash (or did you actually listen to the lying swiftboaters?)


----------



## Shogun (Aug 24, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> i take it you are a single man?  When a man calls his wife a c*nt, its beyond the typical name calling.   I have been married forever my husband has said a lot of thing but the would never call me that.  shows the man's lack of respect for his money.



...according to your family dynamic... and your opinon of the word. 


now, would you like to tell me how your personal example is a universal standard?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2008)

jillian said:


> talk to me after you've won the medals he did....
> 
> til then.. buncha trash (or did you actually listen to the lying swiftboaters?)



His proudest medal is probably the fact that John Kerry has his photo honorbly displayed in the "War Protestors Hall of the War Remnants Museum in Ho Chi Minh City".  That tells me just how much he supported his fellow soldiers during war time.  The Vietnemese communists LOVE Kerry for his support of their efforts during the Vietnam War.  

That tells me all I need to know,I don't regard a bunch of  democartic partisan talking points as "truth".


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 24, 2008)

Dogger said:


> In his book _The Real McCain_, author Cliff Schecter reported that John McCain called his wife Cindy a "c*nt" in front of reporters and witnesses in 1992. Thursday, a Baptist minister at an Iowa townhall meeting gave McCain an opportunity to deny it. McCain refused; you can watch it here.
> 
> Schecter's book broke three stories about McCain: the c*nt story, McCain's physical brawl with indicted GOP Congressman Rick Renzi, and McCain's efforts to get former Common Cause President Chellie Pingree fired over a policy dispute regarding McCain-Feingold. McCain falsely denied the second and third stories, but several witnesses have backed them up.
> 
> ...




So if Obama must agree with everything Rev. Wright says, does that mean John McCain's priest also agrees that Cindy McCain is a F'ing Cumt?


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 22, 2008)

It's funny that libs call anyone they don't understand stupid, when really they're just pointing out how ignorant they are themselves.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 22, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> i take it you are a single man?  When a man calls his wife a c*nt, its beyond the typical name calling.   I have been married forever my husband has said a lot of thing but the would never call me that.  shows the man's lack of respect for his money.



Perhaps if he is married, he calls his wife that all the time.  No Big Deal.  What a guy!


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 22, 2008)

jillian said:


> talk to me after you've won the medals he did....
> 
> til then.. buncha trash (or did you actually listen to the lying swiftboaters?)


Which medals, the purple hearts for flesh wounds to the hand and leg?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 23, 2008)

Shogun said:


> ...according to your family dynamic... and your opinon of the word.
> 
> 
> now, would you like to tell me how your personal example is a universal standard?




well since it the weekend lets try a little experiment...if you are married...go where you wife is and call her a c*unt.   

If not just call some random woman one today and lets see what your personal experience with the word is.


----------



## Red Dawn (Aug 23, 2008)

> strollingbones
> 
> i take it you are a single man? When a man calls his wife a c*nt, its beyond the typical name calling. I have been married forever my husband has said a lot of thing but the would never call me that. shows the man's lack of respect for his money.




I'm totally amazed at how many Con men in cyberspace seem to think calling a wife, a sister, a mother, the c-word is no big deal.  

I think you're right.  Most of these Cons are single, or have never dated a normal woman.  Calling your wife the c-word is beyond the pale.   And, I'm even more amazed when I read cyber Con women condoning or excusing this sort of language on a female spouse.  Stockholm syndrome alert!


----------



## rayboyusmc (Aug 23, 2008)

> As for calling his wife a C*nt, so what?



I guess that's the way you talk to your wife, retired?

I say it is a big so fukking what.  If he can't control his temper in public by saying that to his wife, he isn't much of a man.

If a dem did it you would be all over it.  Hippo.


----------



## manifold (Aug 23, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> well since it the weekend lets try a little experiment...if you are married...go where you wife is and call her a c*unt.




       

       

       

Soggy hasn't had any p*ssy since it had him!


----------



## Red Dawn (Aug 23, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Euu_DMhsXQo&feature=related]YouTube - He Said It First[/ame]


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 24, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> If a "nasty temper" is the worst thing anyone comes up with against McCain, I'll count us lucky to have him as a president.
> .



Unfotunately, its not the worse thing.  
ps.  mccain calling his wife a fucking cu*t is the perfect example of how the gop only cares about human life before it is born.  after we are born, we are all fucking cu*ts to them.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I assure you that previous presidents had worse examples of poor behaviour and were probably just as human as john mccain.
> 
> again, total non-issue.  Im ashamed that my side would even bring this kind of gotcha bullshit up in the first place.



come on, it is not nice to call your money mean names.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 26, 2008)

He should have said you "incredibly rick c*nt."  Right?


----------



## glockmail (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe they like to talk dirty?


----------

